# Turnout



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Hello All,

I am currently working with AnyRail software and need some advise. What tack radius is used after a turnout? I am looking in using a turnout and continue the track parallel to the main line. Cannot seem to get it correct in AnyRail.


Thank you,


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

your best bet for proper spacing is to use flex track when creating a passing siding


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Yeah that's what I was thinking as well. Any section track radius you recommend?


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

what manufacturer track? code? switch you using?


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Atlas code 55, number 7 swicthes


----------



## sawgunner (Mar 3, 2012)

ya nothing atlas has makes it right in sectional

might want to try mixing manufacturers of track or just use flex


----------



## lears2005 (Feb 26, 2010)

Flex track or handlaid track is the way to go


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

Thank you guys I will give it a shot


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Don't you have the small sections of track like a half section or a quarter section? Usually coming out of a turnout a half section of curved track will get you going straight along the main line. I know they make these partial sections for HO and should be available in N too. Pete


----------



## marzbarz (Sep 23, 2011)

I have tried all half sections in AnyRail and cannot find one that will allow me to run parallel to the main line..


----------



## ftauss (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyrail does not always have all available pieces for a particular brand. Which has been quite frustrating.

The way to think of it is not intuitive and I am trying to work it out myself. 

Forget the radius, it is not really relevant. What does matter is the number of degrees the track must turn to run parallel. We need to figure out how to determine the angle created by a numbered turnout (easy enough) and then figure out which curve section has the angle.

I'll get back to you on the results.


----------

